# 15 Column Build- " The Overgrown Stump"



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum, however not new to keeping frogs and fish. I've been looking around on here for awhile, and what a great forum!

So this is a build journal of a new project I'm starting, a 15 Gallon Column Build aka "The Overgrown Stump". I owe idea of start up to Illustrator. This build http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/67737-diy-office-peru-habitat.html gave me the thought of doing this.

Here we go!
I got the tank Wednesday night. A 15 Gallon Column 13.5"x13.5"x20"

















I found the stand in my attic. A beautiful, little antique table.










I thought I would give it a try. Ends up the rim of the tank fits perfectly with a lip that goes around the top edge of the table!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats on the 15 gallon tank as well as the stand, looks great. If you emulate the build you mention I think it would be awesome. Good luck


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks like a good start.

I have tried a couple of times and found that small enclosures look nice on little antique nightstands like that on.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Cant wait to see the outcome. Ive always liked the column style.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I did a quick measurement then brought the table down and tank fit so perfectly. It was a pleasant surprise for the day.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

The hood design is pretty interesting. I really like the fact that it is integrated into the top of the tank. This enables you to hide a good amount of equipment up there and have a seamless look
-Here is a pic with the hood on located underneath my koala poster haha








The hood comes with one T5 full spectrum bulb which I might keep, but I plan on installing 1-2 LED strips in the hood for more natural/brighter lighting.
-Where my fingers are in the pic would be the locations of the LEDs









The only problem with the hood is that if you used it with no changes the frogs would be able to get out the back and be able to get into the light assembly.

To fix this I plan on getting glass cut to sit in the rim of the tank just under the light assembly and build a small vent in the back rear of the tank where there is a small cross brace that sections off the back 1/4 of the tank

-If you can see it the hood sits about 4" from the top the tank. The trim is extra tall I guess you could say?


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

So just finished the "stump" which will be the focal point of the vivarium. I was debating using PVC and making an artificial tree/stump and wrapping it in tree fern panels or cork bark. But since I would like this project to be as natural as possible I went to my hoard of driftwood and found two intricate pieces to use.

-Here are the pieces before the sculpting








-I only used the top piece from this picture









Through 3 long hours of looking, re-configuring, placing, strategic breaking, and fastening, this is what "grew" out of it.

























-Some playing around with the placement in the viv.

















-This is my favorite placement. I really like how the part to the right looks like a large root.

















What do you guys think? I was thinking about moving the piece forward a bit. Although, I'm open to anything.


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

That looks awesome. I love i way this tank is heading. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Leave it where it is and plant heavily around it.like the idea tho.

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

Where did you pick the tank up from?


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I was planning on planting climbing plants around the the base of the wood as well as a smaller species or two of Colocasia. The wood will be covered in epiphytic plants.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Be aware of the height you'll lose if you use a false bottom... looks perfect sitting on the tank floor, but how about if its raised up a few inches?
Scott


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the thought. I agree the wood looks perfect where it is.

I looked at the the tank and have 4" of clearance from the top of the wood to top of the tank. For the false bottom it would be probably be 2". On top of that will be cross stitch panels and substrate separator. 

The wood will sit directly on the false bottom with the soil mix poured in around it as well as leaf litter. Under the false bottom will be hydroton and a filter to circulate the water.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

A small update for the past few days.

Placed an order at Jungle Box for the following: 
3x 1 gallon bags of vivarium substrate
1 gallon of hydroton
1 gallon of oak leaf litter
1 gallon of coconut chips
culture of springtails.

Finished making the false bottom. The height of it is about 1.5". Underneath it will be some hydroton and a filter(which I already had and installed). On top of the false bottom is cross stitch panels, basically the same as a very rigid window screen. On top of that will be substrate separator, soil mix, and leaf litter.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

you don't really need hydroton and egg crate. you just need one or the other.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm using some hydroton under the eggcrate as a bio media so the water in the false bottom maintains good quality.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Shouldnt really need that, it will just weigh down your tank. If anything I would say drill a drain hole, but its not necessary.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Time for another update!

Today I received my substrate barrier from Josh's frogs. Fashioned it into a kind of basket for the substrate. 
The false bottom and substrate are going to take up about 4.5" of space so I will probably lower the substrate height. 2" for false bottom and 2.5" for substrate and leaf litter. 

In other news, I went to my glass store and got pieces cut for the top of the tank. They will be ready by the first of next week. I got them made out of the same glass as versa tops.

My other two shipments of supplies will be here this week. I will post some pics after the substrate and other things are in place.

Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work! I really like that stump feature that you made. It's amazing what you can do with a few nice pieces of driftwood. I have sen really beautiful aquarium displays that were nothing more that driftwood stumps and a few good fish.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

cant wait to see how this turns out looks really cool!


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

ICS523 said:


> cant wait to see how this turns out looks really cool!


Haha me too!


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I really like the way this looks. Very creative. I look forward to seeing it when you finish.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, I hope to finish in the next two weeks. I'm looking for some native Peruvian plants. If anyone has any suggestions let me know. I already have 5 different types of small Neoregelias, but I'm looking for some vines, ferns and orchids.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Huge update today!!

This morning I found a large package waiting outside my front door. It pretty much looked like someone had sat on it!
Worried about the contents, I brought it inside and opened it; to my surprise it was my broms! All of which were safe and happy in their newspaper.

Another great surprise today was that the glass I had gone to get cut which was supposed to be ready by next week was ready today! So I went and picked that up. 

While I was out picking up the glass I dropped by Petco and got two small Exo vines. I thought they would work great with the stump. And checked out the $1 per gallon sale of course.

The only downer is that the glass doesn't fit incredibly snug. this leaves some small escape holes for flies. I got two panels cut, one for the large area in front and one for the small area in the back. The one in the back was too small.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

- Just got done arranging the vines and bromeliads on the stump.

































-Here are some close ups of the broms

- Neoregelia Babe









- Neoregelia Dungsiana









- Neoregelia Punctatissima Yellow









- Neoregelia Wee Willy









- Neoregelia Pauciflora


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you get the broms from Jason Desantis?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I bet my bottom dollar those are from Jason lol!!


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha looks like you bet and won. They're from Jason. The pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

So I have found all the plants that I intend to use, I will be using a lot of vines, a couple of orchids, and some epiphytic ferns. Most of the vines will start on the substrate and climb up. And probably put a couple of terrestrial plants at the base of the stump as well. 

However, I would like some opinions... I was thinking about covering the whole "stump" in moss or should I just do some small patches with riccia and flame moss. What do you all think? I would like some of the wood to show through.

If I cover the whole stump then I would probably make a sort of moss slushy and brush it on, but again what do all think?


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Finished the screen for the back section of the tank. Didn't have to cut out the brace or anything and can still use the hood that came with the tank. If anyone is interested in using one of these tanks as a build I can make you one of these screens. 

I'll post some pics of it it later.


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Here are the pics


----------

